

How I faked my way into the Mac App Store, and how you can too - nbonatsakis
https://medium.com/@nickbona/how-i-faked-my-way-into-the-mac-app-store-and-how-you-can-too-7d6caa7ccac1

======
ocdtrekkie
-1 for making a post sound like a security flaw just to get people to read it.

